# &

## denisnt

.      Mitsubishi L200    .   ,    17:00.  6 ,          
     .     ,     .       ,    .  ,      29-  . 
37-    .    .      ,    .  
    6-8 ,   2 ,   ,     ,     ,     ....        ,      ...       ,     ....
   2   ,    ,    ...        ...

----------


## denisnt



----------


## denisnt



----------


## denisnt



----------


## denisnt

http://ru.repka.tv/video/24776/  
   . ,   http://ru.repka.tv/video/24824/

----------



----------

!

----------


## Tail

?        -

----------

> ?        -

        ,     ...   +, ...

----------



----------


## RAMM

,    6 ,    ...
----------------------------------------------------------------------
   ,     ,      ""  . 
   ', 2 ,        ,  " ". 
  ,    ""      Mitsubishi L 200.  
  ,      ,        '.    "       ".  
",     ,      ,     32- ,  9-   5- ", -  .  
... http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2008/5/5/75366.htm

----------


## Tail

> ,     ...   +, ...

      ,    -    .   -  .    ,        ,  ,   ..         ,   ?  ,

----------


## kret

.

----------


## RAMM

.  ,   - 
    - , , ,  ...
    -   . ,    ?    ?

----------


## denisnt

> -   . ,    ?    ?

    .     100        !!!            ,  ,       (         )

----------


## rust

> .  ,   - 
>     - , , ,  ...
>     -   . ,    ?    ?

   ...    ...

----------


## arizel

:
   "-730",      ...
            ... 
: http://ric.ua/index.php?newsid=44839 
 .     "   ,  !!".  ,      ,    ,    ,    "". . 
:
 ,     ,     ,   .  ,     .      "" ,        90 . 
,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ...
> :
>    "-730",      ...
>             ... 
> : http://ric.ua/index.php?newsid=44839 
> ...
> :
>  ,     ,     ,   .  ,     .      "" ,        90 . 
> ,    .

        90 ?     60 -.

----------


## arizel

> 90 ?     60 -.

    - 40-60 \   , 90 \     120 \  .

----------

"      ,      ".

----------


## Ihor

,           ,      !
       ,

----------

5  ( )

----------


## RAMM

> 5  ( )

  ,       .   ,  
 ,    ,      .

----------

(     )      (    )

----------


## RAMM

> (     )      (    )

  " " -  .    
(   )   .    .   -   ,   
   .

----------

6           (   )

----------

" " http://obozrevatel.com/news/2008/7/1/245908.htm

----------


## admin

> " " http://obozrevatel.com/news/2008/7/1/245908.htm

   ,       ,    ,     "".     , : " 3   " ",   '    -   ",      .  ,   -     ""  ' .

----------

> ,       ,    ,     "".     , : " 3   " ",   '    -   ",      .  ,   -     ""  ' .

       ,     .  ,   "" ,   ""?!
   ,      ...

----------


## Tail

-  -      . 9  , 1 .    ?

----------

> -  -      . 9  , 1 .    ?

----------


## Sergej3230

.        !

----------


## RAMM

> .        !

  !        ...

----------


## Tail

> 

   ,      -,             

> .        !

  ,       -   .

----------

> ,      -,

   
   !             .

----------


## Tail

> !             .

    .     ,          .  -          ,         ,

----------

..., .

----------


## RAMM

> .     ,          .  -          ,         ,

     ,    " " - .

----------


## Tail

> ,    " " - .

      ,     .

----------


## RAMM

,    ,

----------


## admin

.    .

----------


## Tail

> .    .

     ,         - ,

----------


## estrangeiro

2    .      ( ),         .  (    ) .       . http://video.mail.ru/mail/vitalik_123/19/20.html

----------

!!!!!    !!! ...     ,    ... !!!!!   !!!!

----------


## Karen

?      ?   !       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?      ?   !       ?

  ...

----------


## Dracon

.  .......................... 
, ""!   )))  .............

----------


## GVL224

> .  .......................... 
> , ""!   )))  .............

     " "

----------


## Karen

> .  ..........................

      ?

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,    !    ++++ (  ,   ).   

> ?

  ""     ( 05.05.2008)  10 !   

> ?

    )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  ... -!  ,  , ...     ,   .      .   (), ,       .     . , - ,     -.       ,    .      ,   ,    ...   ,  ...    .  ,  ,   - ,   .       : "   ,              .     ,      ."   ,      .    .   , -     ...     ,          .  !

----------


## 23q

> ... -!  ,  , ...     ,   .      .   (), ,       .     . , - ,     -.       ,    .      ,   ,    ...   ,  ...    .  ,  ,   - ,   .       : "   ,              .     ,      ."   ,      .    .   , -     ...     ,          .  !

      ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    .

   ...    ,      ,       ,  !

----------


## GVL224

> ...    ,      ,       ,*  !*

    !

----------


## Tail

> " "

   - ,  -    

> , ""!   )))  .............

         ?

----------


## Dracon

> ?

  *Tail*,       ??    ??       .  ........... 
PS: 
 "" ( ,     )!

----------


## GVL224

> *Tail*,       ??    ??       .  ........... 
> PS: 
>  "" ( ,     )!

           ...

----------


## 23q

" " ?  ?   .

----------


## TimothyRoCky

https://youtu.be/67D-KZJ1c2g     
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... .   ...  .

----------


## GVL224

> ... .   ...  .

        :)

----------


## Karen

> :)

   .     ? 
. . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

    - ...    

> 

    ,  ...

----------


## Dracon

> ,  ...

  .............. ""   ))))   

> . . .

   ,   " "...................   

> ?

   ,   ))))

----------


## Karen

> ,  ...

  
 ,  ,   ...

----------


## TimothyRoCky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3reYTa_GR0M     
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Karen

, *TimothyRoCky*, .   -    .

----------


## Michael

.      ;)

----------


## Karen

> .      ;)

   ,    ?   ?

----------


## Michael

> ,    ?   ?

     -.  ,     -.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ,   ...

----------

